

Windows Phone 7 incompatibility may drive developers elsewhere - bensummers
http://www.itwriting.com/blog/2298-windows-phone-7-incompatibility-may-drive-developers-elsewhere.html

======
hga
Hmmm, another example of the end of Microsoft's "cult" of backwards
compatibility which we first saw with the capping of Visual Basic in the
transition to .NET. (Joel S. has a lot to say about this.)

I'm not sure it'll work well in this market, where from what I've heard the
one thing Microsoft has going for it is IT department buy in, although Apple
just helped with its legal assault on Android.

